
Embrace Mediterranean or Nordic diets to cut disease, WHO says - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/may/07/embrace-mediterranean-or-nordic-diets-to-cut-disease-who-says
======
shortsightedsid
Link to the actual paper -
[http://www.euro.who.int/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/365285/h...](http://www.euro.who.int/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/365285/hen-58-eng.pdf?ua=1)

Also note it’s a study within regions in Europe. The WHO isn’t suggesting that
Japanese people or any other random country suddenly stops eating their food
and takes up a Mediterranean diet or a Nordic diet.

------
ThJ
The Nordic diet? You mean beer and tacos every Saturday?

~~~
Broken_Hippo
No, certainly not! They were obviously referring to cheap frozen pizzas and
brown cheese on cold waffles :)

~~~
ThJ
Ah, yes, of course.

